# Lunch box?



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

Fractured said:


> I am looking for a new lunch box.
> 
> What do you guys use? I don't mind spending a little extra $ if it will last. Preferably a hard sided one. Thanks.


Nothing beats the Igloo


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

This is what ya need.


----------



## Highvoltage9 (Aug 4, 2012)

*Lunch box*

I carry one like the picture above only mine is just the regular one with plan white sides. It's nice because you can carry your lunch plus plenty of drinks and ice.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Something like this???


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Igloo.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.charactersntoons.com/wiggles-lunch-box_2357.html


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

wildleg said:


> http://www.charactersntoons.com/wiggles-lunch-box_2357.html


Laugh but one of our machine operators uses a superman one. He's around 58 and benches 315 for 20. He still gets ribbed over that lunch box.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Highvoltage9 said:


> I carry one like the picture above only mine ....



....has two U-bolts attached to the handle with a [now outlawed] rope lanyard hooked to it...










...and of course, the obligatory stickers my kids decorated it with  ....although most have fallen off 











That box is probably 20 years old :thumbsup:


----------



## Fractured (Feb 15, 2011)

bthesparky said:


> This is what ya need.


I saw that one online and it looked like it might be a bit on the big side.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Rubbermaid 6 pack cooler. Insulated lid beats the Igloo.


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

Fractured said:


> I saw that one online and it looked like it might be a bit on the big side.


Not as big as its wally world version. Plus no thumb button on top to break. Lid release button is on the side like the old igloo's.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

They pay me too much for me to pack lunch. :laughing:


----------

